
Bill Gates Fails to Guess the Price of Basic Household Items - jonawesomegreen
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pammeb/the-ellen-show-bill-gates
======
RoyTyrell
I don't know the price of a box of Rice-a-Roni either but then I don't live in
San Fransisco where it's such a treat.

